# Starting Lactation without having been pregnant?



## Dallasite (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

I was writing to enquire if anyone can tell me more about starting lactation without having been pregnant.
Can you do this if you have never been pregnant before? And if so how?
You see I'm looking into adopting sometime in the future and would appreciate any and all info on this! Thanks


----------



## danaan (Feb 6, 2005)

There is an article on Mothering about this: here's the link.

Best of luck!!


----------



## beaches1098 (Jun 17, 2004)

Yes you can! the link is a ggod one. LLL has info on induced lactation for adoption also. Good for you for thinking about it!!!


----------



## Dallasite (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks Danaan!
That article really helped!
If anyone has more I'll appreciate it!


----------



## Dallasite (Feb 14, 2006)

And also thank you Beaches1098, I'll look into LLL.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

You might also check out our Adoption subforum, I believe I have seen a few thread about adoptive breastfeeding over there:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...play.php?f=165


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Ask Lenore has good info on adoptive bfing:

http://www.asklenore.info/breastfeed...protocols.html

Kellymom always has good info:

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/adopt/rel...resources.html

Good luck!


----------

